

DuckDuckGo Sponsorship By The Numbers - jordanmessina
http://www.posterburner.com/Blog/BlogPost/DuckDuckGo-Sponsorship/

======
NathanKP
Not only did PosterBurner get good results from the sponsorship, but they also
get to write an article about the results and bring in still more sales and
PR.

It sounds like an all-around benefit to me.

~~~
vaksel
I dunno, but it doesn't sound like they got good results.

Ignore the reddit and PRWeb based sales, since it's not really correlated with
the DDG spend. And you only have 22 sales originated directly from DDG for a
total of $550 in sales.

So they lost half their money, and that's before we talk about their costs.
And I'm sure they have a much better profit margin than most businesses.

~~~
Prospect
Hey vaksel,

I can your point about the PRWeb sales, but the reddit ad pct that I
attributed to DDG sponsorship was the percentage above average and we've been
advertising on Reddit for a few months now. Also, that was also immediate
sales. We have a very good percentage of customers that reorder, especially
around the holidays, so the final number will be much higher, probably by a
multiple of 3 or 4.

------
dotBen
I'd be interested in sponsoring DuckDuckGo, but I'd want to make sure I got
referrer information.

Does anyone know if this is because DDG is using a redirect in between the
link on their site and the advertiser's site, or is it just down to lack of
set up on PosterBurner's end?

The ability to track and analyze is critical for a $1000/week spend.

~~~
scotje
I believe DDG doesn't set a referrer for privacy reasons.

~~~
stanleydrew
I think the technical reason is that DDG defaults to search over HTTPS (for
privacy reasons), and most browsers won't set the referer HTTP header when
moving from HTTPS to HTTP.

------
johnrob
"DuckDuckGo does not include referrer information in their links. This means
that when you click on a link at DuckDuckGo, the site you are going to does
not know where you come from."

Assuming they're refering to an ad, and not a search result, why not just link
to <http://www.mysite.com/?ref=ddg> ?

~~~
masklinn
They probably didn't think of it initially, and then discovered the lack of
referrer.

------
ig1
$1000 for $1300 in sales seems high, is 75% ad spend normal for the industry ?

~~~
IgorPartola
I imagine there's cumulative effect that will happen: the longer you are a
sponsor the more customers that will attract. Also, these new customers might
come back at a later date.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
The second sponsor (hostgator.com) has taken this approach. They're sponsoring
for two months.

------
mike-cardwell
You do see duckduckgo.com in the referer, just not the search term. Although,
if the person searches via the https version of the website, you wont see the
referer unless you're using https your self.

And of course there is always the concept of a landing page, which other
people have mentioned.

It's easy to track clicks for a campaign like this.

------
Keyframe
_We spent $1000 dollars to get $1300_

So reddit advertising was free or am I missing something?

~~~
sesqu
Reddit advertising ad been bought previously and independently, so yes, it was
free in a sense. No additional cost was incurred, and the author made sure to
point out that it might not have been a great deal if their situation had not
included complementary advertising (or that's how I understood the blurb about
strategy, anyway).

